
Why Edward Snowden thinks you should use an ad blocker - Jerry2
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2015/11/13/why-edward-snowden-thinks-you-should-use-an-ad-blocker/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10554479](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10554479)

